# Lancaster Landing



## v2 (Aug 10, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3DxsGhg0E_


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow that couldve been trouble.....lol how was it damaged?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG. Now you know why they don't fly that one Lanc in the UK. It only takes a second. I bet the owners had a bit of pucker factor. That's some strong gear. Suprised the tire didn't pop off the rim. Are those original tires (I would find that hard to believe) or are they newly manufactured. My explain why they didn't de-rim. Probably radials with steel reinforcement.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> OMG. Now you know why they don't fly that one Lanc in the UK. It only takes a second. I bet the owners had a bit of pucker factor. That's some strong gear. Suprised the tire didn't pop off the rim. Are those original tires (I would find that hard to believe) or are they newly manufactured. My explain why they didn't de-rim. Probably radials with steel reinforcement.


I believe they all us original tires 
I know the Lanc up here does , the 109 uses noses tires of a B57


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow. I would have thought that the rubber would have cracked and deteriorated.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Aug 12, 2008)

This IS the one flying Lancaster in the UK and it belongs to the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight (BBMF) of the RAF; the only other flying one is the Canadian Mk X. If it’s the incident I think it is, this was a few years ago and the undercarriage legs, mountings et al had to be repaired. Unfortunately, this all happened only a few days before one of the Million Poppy drops up the Mall in London. Of course, there aren’t many Lanc undercarriage assemblies lying around so the bird had to be trestled, the undercarriage removed while the main structure was checked, and all the components sent away, re-worked, refurbished and replaced in about 3 or 4 days. She made her date with the Queen and public as scheduled, but it was touch and go......

Although the experts could 3-point a Lanc regularly it could rapidly get out of hand  as evidenced by this vid; the safest way to land one was a ‘wheeler’ and that’s the technique used by BBMF these days.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Crikey!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like application of brakes before main gear settled. Anyone notice it also looked like a long landing?


----------

